# best dog for hunting



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

*best dog for all types of hunting*​
golden retriever520.83%chocolate labs1666.67%african ridgeback312.50%


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

i was wondering what the best dog is for all types of hunting such as yotey hunting,turkey hunting,goose hunting,duck hunting and maybe even bear and deer hunting and hog hunting.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

huntindog said:


> i was wondering what the best dog is for all types of hunting such as yotey hunting,turkey hunting,goose hunting,duck hunting and maybe even bear and deer hunting and hog hunting.


I'd say "Timber Wolf".


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

that dang timberwolf sounds good


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

one with two eyes, two ears, one nose and one tail should work pretty good :lol:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

pomeranians


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Boxer.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

heard them labradoodles are bad a$$es.

actually, no offense but that question isn't answerable. Way to vague.
But, If a guy really had to pick one dog to hunt birds, fur bearers etc I think I'd go with a drathaar or wirehair. The ones I've hunted with were very aggressive towards all game and I believe were originally bred for furbearers??


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL Good question :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barker (Aug 11, 2008)

I have hunted deer, moose, bear, scandinavian bobcats, grouse, ducks, squerell, marten and mink with Siberian Laikas.

I have had a lot of different dogs over the years.
But the Siberian Laika is a hunting machine that you should check out.


----------



## barker (Aug 11, 2008)

I forgot to mention hog hunting.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Wolk Huskie mix, but for birds you should go with a lab


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

gonedoggin said:


> I'd say "Timber Wolf".


That is hilarious and tough to beat!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The best ones aren't in your poll. 










Why would anyone here need a lion hunter? :run:


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

Anything will work. Just make sure it can seat on a duck.


----------



## Redbone and Redtick Crazy (Aug 16, 2008)

let me give ya a tip bud!! umm if your lookin to do coyote hunting or bear hunting GET A HOUND!! I do coyote and bear hunt with dogs!! and the 3 you have are not dogs used for coyote or bear!! Get your self a nice hound!! if ya want to bear hunt i'd say Plott and if ya want to coyote hunt i'd say Walker, Redbone, Plott, or Bluetick!! HOPE THIS HELPS YA :wink:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

KEN W said:


> The best ones aren't in your poll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of dog, cool!


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Redbone and Redtick Crazy said:


> let me give ya a tip bud!! umm if your lookin to do coyote hunting or bear hunting GET A HOUND!! I do coyote and bear hunt with dogs!! and the 3 you have are not dogs used for coyote or bear!! Get your self a nice hound!! if ya want to bear hunt i'd say Plott and if ya want to coyote hunt i'd say Walker, Redbone, Plott, or Bluetick!! HOPE THIS HELPS YA :wink:


If I had to choose a bear or coyote dog it would be an airedale. In my opinon they are "tammed rabid" dogs.lol we had a pair of airedale/labs and they were crazy, but on August 24, 2008 at 2:25 they were both put down. they had red mange and the mites had got into the lipnodes(don't know how to spell it) and the vet said that was it.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I dont know if there is a dog to do that? For bears and yotes i would go with a Mountain Curr for all of your bird hunting i would say Large Munsterlanders!


----------

